# Ramsgate Mini Meet



## Rob Fisher (9/8/15)

A few of the REO's came with on my trip down to Ramsgate to spend the day with @Gizmo and @Stroodlepuff! I forgot to take pics of the crayfish lunch... they were delicious! Fresh from the sea! Yum! Awesome day with an awesome couple!  No REO in the pics either.. I needed the could blowing Billow on the SX mini for the shot.

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1


----------



## Marzuq (9/8/15)

Brilliant pics. Can almost make out your faces thru all those clouds

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (9/8/15)

Marzuq said:


> Brilliant pics. Can almost make out your faces thru all those clouds


 do you like my shirt @Marzuq


----------



## Marzuq (9/8/15)

Lol


Stroodlepuff said:


> do you like my shirt @Marzuq


 @Stroodlepuff it's what I noticed first. Love it!


----------

